
Check: an platform to help journalists fact-check claims and debunk misinformation - zda
http://www.zachalexander.com/work/check/
======
zda
Hi folks – this is a case study I just published of my experience helping
design & build Check ([https://checkmedia.org](https://checkmedia.org)), an
open-source platform for social media verification.

It's basically a React/Relay app with a GraphQL/Rails backend. You can see the
source here:

[https://github.com/meedan/check](https://github.com/meedan/check) (Docker
compose app)

[https://github.com/meedan/check-web](https://github.com/meedan/check-web)
(client)

[https://github.com/meedan/check-api](https://github.com/meedan/check-api)
(server)

I have no official connection to the project anymore, but I helped build a lot
of the frontend over the past year and will answer any questions as best I
can.

The writeup has a number of (responsive) images and two gifs FYI, but no
images/PDFs.

------
zda
*a platform, sorry for the typo :)

